# Windows 10 blue screen Driver_IRQL_NOT_... (L1C63x64.sys)



## Arcadie (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi to all!
I have a problem that can't to solve solely. Please help!
Blue screen message: Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal (l1c63x64.sys)

I know that it's maybe a problem with driver, but don't understand which...
In attachments you can see Minidump files.

Hopefully someone can help 
Thank you!

My computer specifications:
OS Version: Майкрософт Windows 10 Pro (Registered Trademark), 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3550 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4056 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 118 GB (14 GB Free); E: 148 GB (56 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., Z77X-D3H


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

See if this thread is helpful.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...-sys-random-blue-screen-on-windows-8.1150528/

You can also browse through some of the links here.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=L1C63x64.sys&spf=1498134198261

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Simplifico (Dec 15, 2016)

This thread may also be useful to you - https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...er-random-blue-screen-on-win10.1182446/page-7
Try disabling the LAN driver, and using it exclusively on WiFi for a while.
The one to disable may be called Qualcomm Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (or similar).
The one *not *to disable may be called Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adaptor (or similar).


----------

